# Spintech, SLP or Flowmaster Exhaust.. You tell me!



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive narrowed my exhaust search to Spintech, SLP or Flowmaster. Please give me some feedback on the best choice! Thanks!


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the board.
Depends what do you want your exhaust to sound like? 
Check out Youtube and different GTO forums for exhaust
sound clips.I think any straight through designed catback
would be the best choice like the SLP LM1 or LM2 catback.
Exhaust is a very subjective because everyone likes a different
exhaust on their GTO.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I love my Kooks afterburners! The youtube videos dont do them justice


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Spintech is the best sounding exhaust there is imo!!Biased of course.

I really can't stand the sound of SLP,but I could live with Flowmaster.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive heard SLP can be Raspy, lord knows i dont want that sound coming from my V8! ID like like to think Flowmaster would be best, after all, its hard to hear about american muscle without Flowmaster. So far Spintech seems to have the best sound! Im looking to stay under 700 if possible..


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

wferrine said:


> Ive heard SLP can be Raspy, lord knows i dont want that sound coming from my V8! ID like like to think Flowmaster would be best, after all, its hard to hear about american muscle without Flowmaster. So far Spintech seems to have the best sound! Im looking to stay under 700 if possible..


Flowmaster is what most of the old school people go with and they do sound good,but they do not flow well........some call them chokemasters.lol


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

lol.. thanks everyone!


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

I have the flow master installed on my vehicle and they definitely give it a good sound. They are not the loudest but run about mid range if that make sense, gives a great muscle sound.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

SLP is the worst sounding one they make.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Im leaning towards Spintech, I like the idea of the Flowmaster, but i hear 50/50 reviews... Thank you.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

wferrine said:


> Im leaning towards Spintech, I like the idea of the Flowmaster, but i hear 50/50 reviews... Thank you.


Well Flowmaster does sound good,imo 2nd best.

From videos I've seen StainlessWorks 3 inch sounds pretty darn good as well.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

My car came with cat-back SLP exhaust is sounds amazing but previous posts are correct there's quite a bit of popping and raspy sounds during deceleration


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> My car came with cat-back SLP exhaust is sounds amazing but previous posts are correct there's quite a bit of popping and raspy sounds during deceleration


Most of the popping can be tuned out.My Spintech popped quite a bit until my tuner worked his magic,now it doesn't do it at all.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

No mufflers, no resonator, H pipe and straight exhaust with 4 inch tips, loud when you want it with great flow and sound at idle. With a good tune, this set up is can be used as a daily driver. Just another opinion. If I had mufflers, Spintech.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Really Rob ? My tuner must not be top notch he had me buy a throttle body cuz I was throwing a 0507 code then did a tune and turns out I didn't need the throttle body so now I have an extra throttle body and a half ass tune he got me for 600 bucks and honestly all he did was get my check engine light off .... Live and learn I'll find a REAL tuner when I get back to Nashville lol


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Really Rob ? My tuner must not be top notch he had me buy a throttle body cuz I was throwing a 0507 code then did a tune and turns out I didn't need the throttle body so now I have an extra throttle body and a half ass tune he got me for 600 bucks and honestly all he did was get my check engine light off .... Live and learn I'll find a REAL tuner when I get back to Nashville lol


That sucks man!Right after my cam install my car popped like crazy,but was fixed during the street tune.


----------



## Spiceredm606 (Jan 21, 2011)

Spintech and SLP are very close in sound. I have full SLP and i love it. It is what it is though, Loud. Yes it does drone but if i didnt want to hear exhaust i wouldn't put it on my car. Fowmaster is not a bad choice its just you will sound like every Mustang that has any exhaust on it. Heres a video of my full SLP setup.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My Borla is deep and throaty, like bass in a rap song. It's not loud and high pitched and or raspy like alot of the cars at the cruise ins. It gets the least amount of attention on the "sound" factor, until I open the electric cutout, he he he, which is fine with me. It's louder then stock but not by much, just has a deeper tone.

I can't vouge for the Kooks afterburners, never heard them. The SLP is too high pitched for me. Not saying it's bad, just not really my thing. A guy in a spice red pulled up and parked next to me at the cruise in last year and had the 2.5" Spintech in mild steel. It sounded awesome. It made it sound like he had something when he really didn't. I asked him what he did to his motor. He said bone stock other then K&N cai, lol. On the "sound" factor though, his car sounded every bit as mean as mine, even though I had 100+ HP on the guy. In all honesty, Spintech makes my Borla sound like a wet fart in comparison. Unless I had a chance to hear Kooks Afterburners in person, my next cat back would be Spintech's 3" stainless steel model.

Now Borla does make more aggressive mufflers. The "S" series mufflers for the Vettes are quite a bit louder and the new ATAK mufflers for the Vettes and Gen 5 Camaros are even louder but they don't make them for us. Only options Borla gives you is if you want 4" or 5" tips, and they just started doing that. Prior to about a year ago, everything was 5", which I have and love, but some people don't like the "coffee can" look.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

All the decel popping is DFCO (deceleration fuel cut off)and can be tune out with HPT. The only reason it's more noticeable on the Slp is because the mufflers are just a hollow resonator. Take the mufflers off and any system will do that.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

My buddy just installed two SLP loud mouth 1 resonators on his goat and it sounds viscious my, my car has the exact same setup EXCEPT i still have the muffler right after the cats (not sure what kind) but he cut his off and just welded pipes in its place so he's runnin cats and 2 resonators does that still provide enough back pressure ? I don't wanna break anything just to make my car sound better for a month


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Asking somebody what exhaust you want based on sound is like asking somebody what your favorite food is. You're going to have to listen to them all yourself. Personally i built my system on keeping it from drawing too much unwanted attention and performance and the sound just followed.


----------



## wferrine (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Spintech it is!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

wferrine said:


> Thanks everyone. Spintech it is!


You've made the right decision!


----------



## gmantheman (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm new to GTO's but like mustangs and other muscle cars, it's about combining the right exhaust components. Louder muffler sound better when everything else is relatively stock and quieter mufflers such as flowmasters and magnflow sound better when you have aftermarket exhaust parts. I swapped out spintechs for flowmasters because my set-up was too loud. I had L/T, catted X and spintechs along with a ms3 cam. I like the sound better with the flows.


----------



## Bad_Goat06 (Oct 5, 2010)

wferrine;
i had slp lm1 with catless mids and lts, WAY TOO RASPY!
I got spintech with x pipe and still have catless mids and it sounds amazing... not very raspy at all, very smooth... def would recommend it! goodluck


----------

